# Problems after Barium Swallow



## Vicam (Feb 26, 2004)

Hello,I"m having alot of problems following a barium swallow. I've had severe diarhea for over 24-hours with cramping and pain and it's still white. The nurse said that I couldn't take an immodium or anything because the barium needs to get out of my system, but I'm concerned because it's very uncomfortable and doesn't seem to be stoping. Has anyone else ever experienced this?


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

Vicam you need to keep cleaning out. Yes I've had cramping with loose stools after a barium swallow. But I also took MOM and pericolace to keep it moving. I've had 4 barium swallows this last year. Plus 2 gastrographin swallows.I had barium in me for a 3 month period this last summer. Not good for it to linger.


----------

